
Announcing Tokio a Finagle inspired network application framework for Rust - steveklabnik
https://medium.com/@carllerche/announcing-tokio-df6bb4ddb34
======
killercup
Some discussion about this on /r/rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4vzomj/announcing_tok...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4vzomj/announcing_tokio_a_finagle_inspired_network/)

